# Faisons un rêve



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Les événements survenus dernièrement, principalement sur le Bar, m'ont ouvert les yeux. Malgré que j'en ai, il me faut bien admettre que j'ai souvent été trop loin dans la pratique d'une critique volontiers systématique, se croyant être drôle, et parfois même méchante. Mon but n'était évidemment pas de peiner qui que ce soit, mais il semble malgré tout que plusieurs posteurs ont été blessés par ce qu'il faut bien se résoudre à considérer comme étant des attaques, et qu'il leur est arrivé de prendre trop à c½ur des piques qui, au fond, ne cherchaient pas véritablement à les atteindre.
Aussi, c'est dans un esprit d'ouverture à leur égard que je vous propose une démarche qui, je le crois, s'inscrit dans la droite lignée de l'½uvre de pacification commencée aujourd'hui.
Je vous propose que nous menions ensemble, hors de toute polémique, une réflexion sur les AES, leur signification, et les moyens de refonder leur principe.

D'aucuns ne manqueront pas de s'étonner que ce soit moi, qui ne suis jamais allé à une AES, qui vous propose une telle chose. À ceux-là, je répondrais en plaisantant que s'il l'on ne parlait que de ce qu'on a vu, les curés ne parleraient pas du Bon Dieu et, plus sérieusement, qu'en tant que membre de ces forums, rien ne m'importe tant que l'épanouissement plein et entier de mes camarades internautes. Les AES concernant bon nombre d'entre eux, il est donc légitime que je m'y intéresse, d'autant que j'en partage toujours avec délices les récits enthousiastes et si plein de gaîté. D'autres argueront qu'une telle réflexion n'a pas sa place au Bar. Je ne leur demande que l'occasion de les en convaincre et je me permets de leur rappeler que la plupart des participants à ces réunions sont issus du Bar où ils postent (ou ont posté) régulièrement. Je dis bien la plupart, et non tous, mais j'assume comme principe que tous ont, au moins une fois, posté dans cette partie des forums.
Cela étant posé, commençons par le commencement.

Le sigle AES désigne des réunions connues sous le nom d'Apple Expo Sauvages, en souvenir de la réunion de passionnés qui, en 2001, avait remplacé l'Apple Expo annulée en raison des attentats terroristes que l'on sait. À l'heure actuelle, force est de constater qu'hormis l'AES de septembre, la plupart de ces réunions n'ont que peu ou pas de rapport avec Apple, encore moins avec l'Apple Expo, et que l'adjectif « sauvage » ne cadre guère avec l'ambiance bon enfant qui y règne. En outre, à l'instar du « sang impur » de notre _Marseillaise_, la violence de ce dernier terme pourrait dissuader certains posteurs, plus fragiles ou simplement timides, de se joindre au joyeux cortège de leurs camarades. Aussi, afin de mieux refléter la réalité des AES actuelles tout en préservant l'esprit d'ouverture et de fraternité si cher à leurs fondateurs, il m'a semblé qu'on pourrait envisager de les rebaptiser *« Amour, Entraide et Souvenirs joyeux »,* ce qui, tout en étant plus juste, permettrait de conserver l'usage d'un sigle désormais familier.

Concernant le contenu de ces AES refondées, je me suis demandé comment éviter les temps morts qui pourraient y survenir et je me suis interrogé sur le meilleur moyen d'en tenir les participants hors d'haleine. Il va de soi que, dans le cadre de la politique de redressement moral présentement engagée, les débits de boissons sont désormais à proscrire, ce qui élimine hélas, la possibilité de jouer aux fléchettes (à moins d'en avoir sur soi, ce qui n'est guère pratique et, à l'occasion, ne manque pas de piquant). À cet égard, le camping ou la nuitée « chez l'habitant » constituent des solutions conviviales, pratiques, favorisant la joie et l'épanouissement personnel. On ne peut donc que les recommander. Mais quid de l'emploi du temps de ces charmantes agapes ?
Eh bien, outre la visite des musées, les projections cinématographiques, les sorties en groupe à la piscine ou à la fabrique de produits régionaux, il m'a semblé qu'une solution pourrait résider dans la création d'ateliers à même de satisfaire les goûts de chacun. Ainsi, supermoquette pourrait animer « Mes jolis cailloux », un atelier d'initiation à la géologie et à l'horlogerie de précision ouvert à tous niveaux (gratteurs débutants, gratteurs confirmés et grands gratteurs) et à tous âges ; Molgow pourrait donner des cours gratuits d'histoire des religions ; un atelier dessin pour adultes, serait animé par Roberto Vendez, avec possibilité, en fonction du lieu, d'initiation aux peintures rupestres ; « Viennoiseries je vous aime », l'atelier cuisine, serait co-animé par robertav et sonnyboy (actuellement en repos forcé en raison d'une mauvaise chute)... Et ainsi de suite ! On peut imaginer toutes sortes d'ateliers (patchwork/couture avec Amok, les histoires drôles avec Lemmy, etc.) Enfin, pour les plus timides, une cellule de soutien psychologique serait assurée par macinside. Comme on le voit, les idées ne manquent pas. Le travail non plus...

J'espère très sincèrement que chacun de vous saisira l'occasion qui lui est donnée de s'exprimer sur ce sujet, afin de maintenir une particularité si attachante de nos forums et de la pérenniser pour les années à venir. Du fond du c½ur, merci.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...)Ainsi, supermoquette pourrait animer « Mes jolis cailloux », un atelier d'initiation à la géologie et à l'horlogerie de précision ouvert à tous niveaux (gratteurs débutants, gratteurs confirmés et grands gratteurs) et à tous âges ;(...)



  

L'idée des niveaux est excellente ! mais ça demande alors une préinscription afin de jauger leur taille respective. Ainsi pour le niveau supérieur je pourrais, si le nombre est suffisant appliquer la méthode du "learning by teaching"


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2005)

Ou est ce qu'on s'inscrit ? 

Je suis interressé par les cours de couture d'amok moi :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2005)

Alors là tu vois, faut déglacer avec du vin blanc...

Tu sens l'odeur de l'ail qui remonte ?

Bien...

Les gambas sont cuits, reste plus qu'à flamber au pastis...

A table...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou est ce qu'on s'inscrit ?
> 
> Je suis interressé par les cours de couture d'amok moi :love:


Fais iècheces ateliers se recouvrent


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors là tu vois, faut déglacer avec du vin blanc...
> 
> Tu sens l'odeur de l'ail qui remonte ?
> 
> ...


Vais essayer avec de l'absynthe tiens !


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2005)

Je m'inscrirai à coup sûr si Amok propose son mythique atelier pluridisciplinaire "peinture rituelle" avec chants et chorégraphie. Je suis même prêt à fournir la peinture blanche. _Mais suis-je suffisamment souple ?_


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Dans la recette originelle une seille d'eau chaude semblait détendre les parties corporelles restées raides


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2005)

Ca va être bien !  :love:


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2005)

"une seille"... tu sais que j'ai dû aller sur le TLFi pour être sûr* de la signification de ce mot 


*_le contexte m'ayant aidé_


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

et voila qu'il me rappelle a mon destin de boulet suisse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> , l'atelier cuisine, serait co-animé par robertav et sonnyboy





qui de 2 tu veux voir mort ?     

sonny qui a "sauté" avec l'explosion du four   

ou moi crucifié avec tous les couteaux de cuisine  ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> la fabrique de produits régionaux


 Idéal pour passer au JT de j-p Pernaut ! Nous, on fabrique des macs roulés sous les aisselles!


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Je peux participer ? Je veux bien m'occuper d'un nouvel atelier, inédit.

Moi je serais la Docteur Ruth des AES, et du forum.   :love:


----------



## derennes (28 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je peux participer ? Je veux bien m'occuper d'un nouvel atelier, inédit.
> 
> Moi je serais la Docteur Ruth des AES, et du forum.   :love:



au risque d'etre hors sujet, j'trouve que t'es tres jolie, malow!.
j'voulais pas te le dire en mp pasque j'suis trop timide.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je peux participer ? Je veux bien m'occuper d'un nouvel atelier, inédit.
> 
> Moi je serais la Docteur Ruth des AES, et du forum.   :love:




Voilà comment en 1 post ruiner tous les autres ateliers...


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà comment en 1 post ruiner tous les autres ateliers...



"Amour, Entraide, et Souvenirs joyeux"... :love:


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà comment en 1 post ruiner tous les autres ateliers...



privilège de l'âge: la première consultation m'est réservée


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2005)

Notre bon Docteur a oublié quelques précisions. Puisque je suis, vous l'aurez remarqué, en pleine periode de ménage, je tiens à apporter quelques précisions.
Le tarif des ateliers se décompose comme suit :

Supermodérateurs : Gratuit.
Modérateurs : sur dossiers.
Bleus : 690 euros / jour.

Administrateurs : faut voir, pas encore de décision, ils sont très occupés.

Rappelons à nos lecteurs que certains ateliers sont reservés aux supermodérateurs.
Par contre, suite a décision extraordinaire, l'atelier de supermoquette est ouvert à tous gratuitement.


----------



## energizer (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Notre bon Docteur a oublié quelques précisions. Puique je suis, vous l'aurez remarqué, en pleine periode de ménage, je tiens à apporter quelques précisions.
> Le tarif des ateliers se décompose comme suit :
> 
> Supermodérateurs : Gratuit.
> ...



avec la carte Vermeil: possibilité de réduction


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vais essayer avec de l'absynthe tiens !



T'es fou!!!!    Faut pas gâcher!!!


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Notre bon Docteur a oublié quelques précisions. Puisque je suis, vous l'aurez remarqué, en pleine periode de ménage, je tiens à apporter quelques précisions.
> Le tarif des ateliers se décompose comme suit :
> 
> Supermodérateurs : Gratuit.
> ...



Sera t il distribué des justificatifs de formation afin de solliciter auprès du fond européen une subvention ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je peux participer ? Je veux bien m'occuper d'un nouvel atelier, inédit.
> 
> Moi je serais la Docteur Ruth des AES, et du forum.   :love:





J'ai essayé d'imaginer... :rose:  :hein:


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Notre bon Docteur a oublié quelques précisions. Puisque je suis, vous l'aurez remarqué, en pleine periode de ménage, je tiens à apporter quelques précisions.
> Le tarif des ateliers se décompose comme suit :
> 
> Supermodérateurs : Gratuit.
> ...



N'oublions pas : pour les adhérants, pour qui ces ateliers seront gratuits, qu'il est necessaire de passer un entretien de motivation au préalable.


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé d'imaginer... :rose:  :hein:



Mon dieu !  mais c'est sa mère !!!


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé d'imaginer... :rose:  :hein:



Mon nouvel avatar peut être...?  
D'autres propositions d'ateliers ??? hum hum hum ...


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas : pour les adhérants, pour qui ces ateliers seront gratuits, qu'il est necessaire de passer un entretien de motivation au préalable.



Question motivation, pas de problème !


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2005)

Faut le déposer ou son dossier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé d'imaginer... :rose:  :hein:



Maintenant que nous avons le sosie de Julie Newmar qui fait Docteur Love ?


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Plus serieusement, je propose que nous fassions un concours entre toutes les AES.

Ceci n'est qu'un exemple, mais cela pourrait permettre à tout le monde, du moins ceux qui participent habituellement à ces rendez-vous, d'apporter au forum un nouveau travail de création, et de joindre l'utile à l'agréable. 

A chaque AES, les APN et autres materiels technologiquement haut de gamme  sont monnaie courante, il serait très simple de filmer des tranches de vie, créer des mini pièces de théâtre, ou autres sketches bien kitches, avec pour protagonistes, les membres de MacG AESsiens, et pour sujets, des reprises de messages du forum, comme des thèmes abordés  ou histoires racontées dans les posts; Ceci n'est qu'une petite idée parmis tant d'autres...Mais un concours serait le bienvenu, ainsi que des fous rires.     

Espérant ne pas être hors sujet.


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que nous avons le sosie de Julie Newmar qui fait Docteur Love ?





J'en ai trouvé un...   







(je sais plus où je l'ai récupérée, je l'avais gardée sous le coude, je sais pas pourquoi...   )


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Plus serieusement, je propose que nous fassions un concours entre toutes les AES.
> 
> Ceci n'est qu'un exemple, mais cela pourrait permettre à tout le monde, du moins ceux qui participent habituellement à ces rendez-vous, d'apporter au forum un nouveau travail de création, et de joindre l'utile à l'agréable.



Pour être franc, je ne pense pas que cela soit une idée d'actualité !


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2005)

Et, a propos, il anime quel atelier le Doc ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et, a propos, il anime quel atelier le Doc ?




En tant que Créateur, il est forcément au-dessus des parties, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2005)

Je pense que Doquéville (posteur de sinistre mémoire) devrait animer un stage d'expression ecrite.

Genre, je prends le tout venant, et j'essaie d'en faire du Victor Hugo.

C'est un truc dont il est capable...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et, a propos, il anime quel atelier le Doc ?



Il fait la satori tournée pour superviser tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous pour votre enthousiasme, votre enjouement et votre bonne volonté. J'espère vivement que plusieurs membres parmi les premiers concernés par ce travail de réflexion commun ne tarderont pas à nous rejoindre pour apporter leur contribution et partager leur expérience. C'est mon v½u le plus cher, tant il paraît impossible de réussir une AES digne de ce nom sans la présence chaleureuse de l'un au moins de ces glorieux « anciens ».



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, je propose que nous fassions un concours entre toutes les AES.
> Ceci n'est qu'un exemple, mais cela pourrait permettre à tout le monde, du moins ceux qui participent habituellement à ces rendez-vous, d'apporter au forum un nouveau travail de création, et de joindre l'utile à l'agréable.
> 
> À chaque AES, les APN et autres matériels technologiquement haut de gamme  sont monnaie courante, il serait très simple de filmer des tranches de vie, créer des mini pièces de théâtre, ou autres sketches bien kitch, avec pour protagonistes, les membres de MacG AESsiens, et pour sujets, des reprises de messages du forum, comme des thèmes abordés  ou histoires racontées dans les posts; Ceci n'est qu'une petite idée parmi tant d'autres... Mais un concours serait le bienvenu, ainsi que des fous rires.



En dépit de l'amitié que j'ai pour lui, je ne partage pas le point de vue d'Amok sur cette idée que je trouve particulièrement intéressante. Après avoir envisagé un relais entre les AES par le truchement de la bannière MacGeneration, un concours (dont le règlement pourrait être fixé par Golf) pourrait en effet créer une émulation saine et bénéfique, poussant les participants à déployer des trésors d'inventivité et d'imagination. De même, on pourra trouver exaltant de se réunir lors d'AES-bilan permettant de faire le point entre les AES. Enfin, un grand jeu de fin de saison pourrait, le moment venu, permettre aux plus assidus de s'affronter au cours d'une joute amicale sur la base des connaissances acquises en cours d'année. Une AES spéciale serait l'occasion de ces épreuves où géologie, pâtisserie et diaporamas s'entremêleraient gaiement aux chants d'une possible chorale (je crois savoir que les musiciens de qualité ne manquent pas...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Doquéville (posteur de sinistre mémoire) devrait animer un stage d'expression ecrite.
> 
> Genre, je prends le tout venant, et j'essaie d'en faire du Victor Hugo.
> 
> C'est un truc dont il est capable...



En ce qui concerne le « posteur de sinistre mémoire », j'espère montrer ici des preuves irréfutables de ma « rédemption » et de ma bonne volonté.
Pour le reste, j'apprécie le compliment et je t'en remercie. C'est très aimable de ta part. Je vais te bouler.


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut le déposer ou son dossier ?


 juste après le tombé de futal


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Tu le mérites, vu tes posts passés, y en a peu qui le font ça...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et, a propos, il anime quel atelier le Doc ?


la charte annoncé tu l'as, ce sujet abordé ne peut :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu le mérites, vu tes posts passés, y en a peu qui le font ça...



Merci, c'est trop gentil ! Je vais te bouler aussi.


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2005)

Dieu et le club Med : j'imagine déjà une saga royale, peut-être même un feuilleton d'été pour TF1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Supermoquette * 
aime les soirée infirmières









			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai trouvé un...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

Je ne suis pas d'accord pour Mackie. Je le vois mieux en responsable de la chambre des filles...


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Mars 2006)

Personnellement je préfère *A*mour, *E*ntrecuisse et *S*ouvenirs soyeux...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je préfère *A*mour, *E*ntrecuisse et *S*ouvenirs soyeux...


Hin hin hin.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je préfère *A*mour, *E*ntrecuisse et *S*ouvenirs soyeux...






			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hin hin hin.




manque plus que Touba et on a les Marx Brothers au complet !!


----------

